# grub startet nicht [fixed]

## peter.oettl

Hab gentoo fertig installiert

und Grub konfiguriert, pc neu gestartet und...

Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub Grub

...das über den kompletten Bildschirm  :Exclamation: 

hab danach den PC ausgeschaltet und wieder ein, Grub funktionierte

und ich konnte Windows XP und Gentoo Linux erfolgreich booten

Dann hab ich den PC wieder ausgeschaltet und am nächsten morgen

wieder nur der ganze Bildschirm voll Grub...

kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?Last edited by peter.oettl on Tue Sep 09, 2003 10:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kurt

Hallo

post bitte mal deine grub.conf

eventuel reichts wen du grub nochmals in den bootloader haust

MfG

kurt

----------

## peter.oettl

meine grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Windows XP

root (hd0,4)

chainloader (hd0,0)+1

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,4)

kernel (hd0,4)/bzImage root=/dev/hda7

```

wobei meine boot parition auf hda5

die root partition auf hda7 und

windows xp auf hda1

----------

## dertobi123

 *Quote:*   

> title=Windows XP
> 
> root (hd0,4)
> 
> chainloader (hd0,0)+1
> ...

 

Das, was ich fett markiert habe stimmt IMHO nicht, ist aber wohl vermutlich nicht der Auslöser für das "seltsame" Verhalten des grub.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## peter.oettl

sorry hab mich verschrieben, in der conf steht root(hd0,0)

```
title=Windows XP 

root (hd0,0)

chainloader (hd0,0)+1 

title=Gentoo Linux 

root (hd0,4) 

kernel (hd0,4)/bzImage root=/dev/hda7 

```

----------

## dertobi123

Dacht ich's mir  :Wink:  Hast du schon probiert den grub neu zu mergen und neu zu installieren?

Gruß Tobias

PS: Kosmetik; in der chainloader Zeile kannst du die (hd0,0) Angabe rausnehmen, wieder nen paar Byte frei auf der Festplatte  :Smile: 

----------

## kurt

trag mal noch fallback 1 ein

```

default 1 

timeout 30 

fallback 1

splashimage=(hd0,4)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

 

title=Windows XP 

root (hd0,0) 

makeactive

chainloader (hd0,0)+1 

 

title=Gentoo Linux 

root (hd0,4) 

makeactive

kernel (hd0,4)/boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda7 

root    (hd0,4)

setup   (hd0)
```

ein wunder das dein XP hochkommt ohne makeactive

sonst siets gut aus

MfG

kurt

----------

## peter.oettl

was bedeutet fallback 1

und makeactive  :Question: 

und die conf sollte dann wohl so aussehen (ohne /boot)

```
default 1 

timeout 30 

fallback 1 

splashimage=(hd0,4)/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title=Windows XP 

root (hd0,0) 

makeactive 

chainloader +1 

title=Gentoo Linux 

root (hd0,4) 

makeactive 

kernel (hd0,4)/bzImage root=/dev/hda7 

root    (hd0,4) 

setup   (hd0)

```

für was muss ich am ende root (hd0,4) und setup (hd0) dazuschreiben?

ich probier das ganze dann heute nach der arbeit aus

dann melde ich mich nochmal ob es funktioniert hat

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

Das makeactive wirst du vermutlich nicht brauchen, da deine hda1 XP-Partition als aktiv markiert, d.h. mit dem Boot-Flag versehen, sein wird. (Wenn du den cfdisk aufmachst, wirst du in der Boot-Spalte ein * sehen).

fallback heisst, das wenn der erste Eintrag nicht bootbar ist, automatisch der nächste gebootet wird. IMHO völlig überflüssig, gerade wenn man Probleme mit grub.

Mit den letzten beiden Zeilen kannst du aus dem grub Menü den grub neu in den MBR installieren. IMHO auch überflüssig, aber kurt wollte uns mal zeigen, was er tolles weiss.

Hast du denn den grub bereits mal neu emerged?

Gruß Tobias

----------

## peter.oettl

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hast du denn den grub bereits mal neu emerged?
> 
> 

 

Nein hab ich noch nicht!

Wie gesagt, sobald ich von der Arbeit nach hause komm werd ich's

gleich ausprobieren.

Hab da noch eine Frage:

Wenn ich jetzt von der CD boote was muss ich außer chroot noch machen,

damit ich auf mein installiertes System komme?

----------

## dertobi123

Hallo,

Partitionen genau wie bdei der Installation mounten, dann

```
# mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

# source /etc/profile
```

und drin.

Gruß Tobias

----------

## peter.oettl

habe gestern grub nochmals in den bootrecord installiert und es ging wieder nicht...

nachdem ich grub-install verwendet hab hats einmal funktioniert und

das nächstemal wieder nicht ?!?

Hab jetzt einfach grub in den mbr von beiden festplatten installiert und

jetzt funktioniert!

Danke nochmal an alle für die Hilfe

mfg Pete

----------

